# Wow... Look bad to you to?



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Is it just me or does this baby look really... Off?

Worst sickle hock, and somethin really weird with the back end...

It's for sale for $8,000. Do you think it's just an awkward baby stange, or a serious conformation flaw?


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

It's a new baby, when they are in their first couple days a lot of them can still be all crooked and jumbled from being in their mommy for so long. He'll look better soon.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I am a newb at conformation yet he still looks weird too me. The proportions are off as to his legs and body, but that could be an age thing. I don't know.


----------



## WHISKEY4EVER93 (Oct 28, 2008)

what breed is it????


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm, it's kinda hard to say. Like pepper said, new foals can look a bit odd at first. They take time to fill out.  I think it's cute, hehe! But yeah...what caught my eye were the very long legs & short body.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Most babies are very long legs and sort bodies because those cannon bones are almost full length at birth.

However, the back-end worries me a bit. Is it a gaited by chance? I've seen similar back-ends on gaited and gaited crosses.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

This is the ad for him:

Pure Spanish Colt "Dantae" (name pending with AHAA registration) 

Born: 2/12/08 
sex: Colt- (will be gelded when he's a bit older, along with brands) 
Colour: bay/black but will go grey as he matures. 
Expected to mature to 15.1 to 15.3hh 

Dam: Gotico Park Chirnea (AHAA SO 1329) 
Sire: Mocoso (Inscribed in Spanish Stud Book APTO SSB 1901010023AS276 AHAA SO852) 

Imprinted at birth and very friendly with people and dogs, has daily handleing. 

The sire Mocoso has proven to be an outstanding individual. 
He has competed successfully in ODE's, dressage and open showing classes. Mocoso is a dark bay with a beautiful temperament and stunning looks who stands at 15.2 hh. 

The dam Chirnea has proven to have a very bright future ahead. She has attended ARC, shows, lessons, dressage day. She is sensible, very easy going and posesses a sweet quiet disposition. (Chirnea is only 5 years old so has had limited competition results) She is a solid build, dark steel dapple grey and stands at 15.1 hh. 

Can be viewed by appointment. 

Dantae will be weaned March/April '09. 

All resonable offers considered. 
Payment plan available to AP. 


He just looks very off to me, compared with most newbie foals i've seen.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Eep. You guys are right. That foal's hindquarters don't seem right and he has sickle hocks.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

It looks like his back legs are longer than his front legs, but that could be unlevel ground? Other than that he's kinda cute.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Equuestriaan said:


> It looks like his back legs are longer than his front legs, but that could be unlevel ground? Other than that he's kinda cute.


 
I agree. Maybe his problem with fix itself over time.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree too, though that doesn't explain such a bad sickle hock, he would simply be downhill. Maybe he will unfold a bit as he gets older... i sure hope so, or he won't be good for too much :[


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

:shock:
I wouldn't touch that horse with a 10 foot pole. I'm not some intense conformation person, but those hocks look waay too straight. I'm also a believer of the three rule, look at a horse at three weeks old, because he's balanced enough you can see his gaits but he hasn't really started to grow a ton out of proportion. Three months old because he's matured and you can start to see what he's going to mature like. Three year old because he should be ready to break and his joints will be closing and he'll basically just have the last stages of growth and filling out to do.
I'd say the foal is about 3 weeks old and that hind end is WEIRD.


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

He's definately a bit out of proportion, but all foals are like that when they're young - they tend to be funny looking, gangly little things - I think he's cute though


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

If he stays like that I would be worried. I am always hesitant to judge babies at that age though because they are so bizzare looking.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I think it is just because he is a newborn in that pic. He'll look a lot better in a few months.


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

I work on a breding farm and all of our babies pretty much looked like this but after a couple weeks they are perfect


----------

